# Essex/Chav Speak



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

Guide to darkest Essex

An invaluable guide for those of you that venture to darkest Essex

alma chizzit - A request to find the cost of an item

amant - Quantity; sum total ('Thez a yuge amant of mud in Saffend')

assband - Unable to leave the house because of illness, disability etc

awss - A four legged animal, on which money is won, or more likely lost ('That awss ya tipped cost me a fiver t'day')

branna - More brown than on a previous occasion ('Ere, Trace, ya look branna today, ave you been on sunbed?')

cort a panda - A rather large hamburger

Dan in the maff - Unhappy ('Wossmatta, Trace, ya look a bit Dan in the maff')

eye-eels - Women's shoes

Furrock - The location of Lakeside Shopping Centre

garrij - A building where a car is kept or repaired(Trace: 'Oi, Darren, I fink the motah needs at go in the garrij cos it aint working proper')

Ibeefa - Balaeric holiday island

lafarjik - Lacking in energy ('I feel all lafarjik')

OI OI! - Traditional greeting. Often heard from the doorway of pubs or during banging dance tunes at clubs

paipa - The Sun, The Mirror or The Sport

reband - The period of recovery and emotional turmoil after rejection by a lover ('I couldn't elp it, I wuz on the reband from Craig')

Saffend - Essex coastal resort boasting the longest pleasure pier in the world. The place where the characters from TV's, popular soap opera, Eastenders go on holiday

tan - The city of London, the big smoke

webbats - Querying the location something or someone is. ('Webbats is me dole card Trace? I've gotta sign on in arf hour')

wonnid - Desired, needed. 2. Wanted by the police

zaggerate - To suggest that something is bigger or better than it actually is. ('I told ya a fazzand times already')


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

cort a panda - A rather large hamburger :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Meks yoh cringe doh it. :lol: In my best Black Country dialect


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

That is holy unfair and stereotypical of us Essex folk, im outraged! :evil:

By its accuracy


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Most of those work with the Black Country too. I should know I work in it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> cort a panda - A rather large hamburger :lol: :lol: :lol:


*'As to be eaten like at a 11am like wiv onions and musard wiv tom sauce Esq at a Bootfair* :lol: ....laaaaaavely :wink:


----------

